# Chihuahua with VERY sensitive stomach



## DogLoverAJ (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a 2.5 year old, spayed female chihuahua, named Nina. Last week we brought her home form the hospital from a very serious bout with HGE (gastroenteritus with blood). 

She is doing great now, but we have issues with food. She has always been sensitive, but now we are really worried because we don't want that to ever happen again. We were very afraid that we were going to lose her (she is only 3.5lbs.). The vet told us to make sure she only eats bland, canned food for sensitive stomachs. 

The vet had us try Hills Prescription Diet i/d... but it is not working out too well. She has vomited it, so we are hoping you could help us all out. 


Does anyone know which is the most bland, canned food for a dog with a very sensitive stomach? Thank you very much.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

If you aren't up to cooking the classic bland overcooked white rice and chicken then look for a canned one!

What about Evanger's Classic Chicken and Rice or California Natural Chicken and Rice or Old Mother Hubbard Neura Chicken and Brown Rice?

I looked through Dog Food Reviews and listed foods with only chicken and rice. No potato, barley, corn, fish, turkey, liver and all the other good stuff that could be part of your dog's problem.


----------



## DogLoverAJ (Feb 16, 2008)

We were looking around on the Internet at different types of dog foods, and were wondering what everyone's opinion(s) on this one is?


http://www.petco.com/product/8995/N...ula-Canned-Dog-Food.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

I am pretty excited that it says for gastrointestinal health.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

My main concern just looking at the ingredients is the number listed. Soy can be poorly tolerated. Rice is the most digestible grain, don't know about barley - why 2 grains. Why potato and carrots? That's all. Seems to me a dog with a sensitive system needs a very simple food. The foods I posted are listed on dogfoodanalysis in 4 and 5 star canned foods if you want to look and see if you can tell anything from the ingredients.


----------



## DogLoverAJ (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks to all of your help, we decided to go with California Natural Chicken and Rice. It's the only one we could find around where we live. It has limited ingredients, and no corn, wheat, soy, any of that. We are very happy & hopeful.

You have been so helpful, and informative... you are more help than out vet! Thanks again.


----------

